# Norco Sight Geräusch Hinterbau



## desktop (6. November 2014)

Hab jetzt den Aufbau meines Sight fertig. Jetzt ist mir folgendes Aufgefallen, wenn ich das Hinterrad ca. 30 cm anhebe und dann fallen lasse, habe ich so ein blechernes Geräusch im Hinterbau. Das Laufrad isses nicht. Habe ich schon getaucht zum Test. Das Geräusch habe ich an bei dervLandung nach nem Sprung. Was kann das sein, der Rahmen ist neu? Getauscht wurde vom Händler der Dämpfer gegen einen CCDB Inline.

Habt ihr ne Idee?


----------

